# To Standby or Not to Standby?



## JfNebraska (Oct 2, 2001)

Do people put their Tivo Premiers into Standby mode when they're done using them? If so, is there a remote shortcut key for that? If not, how long does it take for that to happen automatically when the box is not in use?

Also, if there's no shortcut key on the remote, does anyone have the hex codes or another suggestion for getting a standby command into a sophisticated universal remote (I have an MX-900)?

Thanks.


----------



## rvsj (Dec 20, 2007)

JfNebraska said:


> Do people put their Tivo Premiers into Standby mode when they're done using them? If so, is there a remote shortcut key for that? If not, how long does it take for that to happen automatically when the box is not in use?
> 
> Also, if there's no shortcut key on the remote, does anyone have the hex codes or another suggestion for getting a standby command into a sophisticated universal remote (I have an MX-900)?
> 
> Thanks.


I always put my TiVos into Standby mode. It prevents EAS tests from disrupting recordings.

It does not go into Standby automatically.


----------



## JfNebraska (Oct 2, 2001)

rvsj said:


> I always put my TiVos into Standby mode. It prevents EAS tests from disrupting recordings.
> 
> It does not go into Standby automatically.


So you literally navigate through all those menus to get into standby mode? Seems like a hassle, though I guess I could set up a macro to do it every time I turn my system off. Surprising there's no shortcut.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

JfNebraska said:


> So you literally navigate through all those menus to get into standby mode? Seems like a hassle, though I guess I could set up a macro to do it every time I turn my system off. Surprising there's no shortcut.


All those menus?
It's on the settings & messages menu directly accessed from Tivo Central.
5 or 6 button presses is all it takes and it can be done in 5 seconds.

I never put my Premiere in standby


----------



## JfNebraska (Oct 2, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> All those menus?
> It's on the settings & messages menu directly accessed from Tivo Central.
> 5 or 6 button presses is all it takes and it can be done in 5 seconds.
> 
> I never put my Premiere in standby


I get that, but five or six button presses every time you turn off the system is an unacceptably large number.

I can do it by way of macro, if I have to, but, normally, there would be a shortcut key to jump into standby. Alternatively, I could never go into standby, as it sounds like you're doing Scandia.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Standby just shuts off the video output mostly. Although there is no remote shortcut, there is a network remote command. Telnet to your Tivo IP Port 31339 and send IRCODE STANDBY (all caps)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

JfNebraska said:


> Do people put their Tivo Premiers into Standby mode when they're done using them?


To answer your question, no. We don't have an EAS problem in Houston, thanks to Comcast handling it properly. So no need for standby.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I don't know about the Premiere, but my Harmony remote software lists stand-by as one of the options when configuring extra buttons for my TivoHD.
I don't use stand-by (don't think it's necessary*) so I haven't tried it, but I would think it's a one button function.
That leads me to believe there is a remote code to put the Tivo in standby with one button press, but you need a universal/programmable remote to accomplish the goal.

* I agree that it is useful for people who suffer from the interruption of the EAS tests.


----------



## JfNebraska (Oct 2, 2001)

I have a universal remote with a web-updated IR library. Though it lists standby as a stand-alone code for the Tivo HD series, it doesn't work on my XL4.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

There most certainly IS a single code that puts Tivo into Standby. Around 8 years ago, I started playing with programming a "JP1" remote. JP1 programming is very powerful, but a bit arcane. There's a Windows app and an Excel spreadsheet. I took it on as a project and got all my devices working pretty well, to include Tivo Standby for my 3 Tivos (remotecode of 1,2, and 3). When I switched to a Logitech Harmony remote, their database had a Standby for Tivo, but it didn't work for me. So I had to "learn" the command (one for each of the 3 Tivos) from the Harmony by pointing the JP1 remote at it and following the "learn" procedure. Now my Harmony works great for standby on each Tivo. In fact, it worked fine on S1, S2, S3 OLED, and S3 TivoHD. I don't know about Premiere/Elite.

FWIW, early this year I wrote Logitech and explained this situation and asked them to make this command available to all Tivo users. They *told* me that added it for everyone, but I have yet to see if that's the case. I posted all of this in another thread weeks ago, but I haven't heard from anybody as to whether anything was *really* updated by Logitech.

As for the JP1 stuff, it's been too long ago for me to remember. But if anybody really wants Tivo Standby for JP1, I can try to locate it again. But it probably will take some time.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

With my Harmony 1 remote (as well as my previous Harmony 880), it was able to put the TiVo into Standby mode automatically as part of the "turn off" sequence if you went into its device settings and changed the power settings to the "I want to turn off this device when it's not in use" setting.

The TiVo device I used in the initial configuration was "TCD-648250B" and the Standby code it has in the database has worked for me since 2006. It works on the Series 3 as well as Premiere Elite.

I attached a picture of what that device setting page looks like in the Harmony remote software. Get there by going to the Devices tab, then click the Settings button on the TiVo device, then select "Adjust Power Settings", click the Next button. Be sure to update the remote with the new settings.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

JfNebraska said:


> I get that, but five or six button presses every time you turn off the system is an unacceptably large number.


How lazy and entitled are you?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

JfNebraska said:


> Also, if there's no shortcut key on the remote


Mine has one.












When I used to use a universal remote, a URC-6131, I had the discreet code for Standby programmed to the Power button. I found it here: http://www.hifi-remote.com/

Now that I have a Slide, I just use the menus (unless I'm using my network remote... but I tend to forget I have a Standby button there).


----------



## JfNebraska (Oct 2, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> How lazy and entitled are you?


Um... you should try joining us here in the 21st Century. It's pretty nice. I push one button labeled "Off," and it turns everything off. I consider that to be an unmitigated good thing.

Maybe you are the type who prefers to pick up five different remotes and push several buttons on each one. If so, more power to you, but watch out for carpal tunnel.


----------



## JfNebraska (Oct 2, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> Mine has one.
> 
> When I used to use a universal remote, a URC-6131, I had the discreet code for Standby programmed to the Power button. I found it here: http://www.hifi-remote.com/


Like many hackers, I have one of those Radio Shack universals for just such an occasion. Assuming you don't remember the key sequence (usually it's "P" plus three or four numbers), I'll search for it here.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

I dont put mine in standby, doesnt really do much if anything in power reduction, like people mentioned pretty just turns off the outputs.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ThAbtO said:


> Standby just shuts off the video output mostly.


AND stops EAS from wrecking your recordings, as mentioned
AND lets suggestions start recording immediately (I use them only as a free disk space indicator)


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

On my OLED Series 3, I put it into standby mode, but I leave the Elite on all the time because when it is in standby, the red recording LEDs on the front panel do not light up when the box is recording, and I like to be able to glance over at the box to make sure it's recording when it's supposed to be.

On the Series 3, the recording LEDs still came on even when it was in standby mode.


----------



## Derek Nickel (Oct 7, 2003)

No, I don't bother with Standby mode. The video stream seems to shut off pretty quickly on it's own (over HDMI).


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I dont standby either and dont have EAS issues here


----------



## Stevesreed (Jun 24, 2002)

The hex codes I use for my MX-700 remote ( I believe they are actually Pronto codes) are:

0000 006D 0022 0002 0155 00AA 0016 003F 0016 0015 0016 003F 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 003F 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 003F 0016 003F 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 003F 0016 0015 0016 003F 0016 0015 0016 003F 0016 003F 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 003F 0016 003F 0016 06AB 0155 0055 0016 0E95

This used to work perfectly, but since the last big update, it now only works in SD mode ;(


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

astrohip said:


> To answer your question, no. We don't have an EAS problem in Houston, thanks to Comcast handling it properly. So no need for standby.


How do they avoid taking at least one tuner?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> How do they avoid taking at least one tuner?


It has a blue banner across the top 10-15% of the screen, with big red letters announcing the reason (test, alert, whatever). On the bottom is a notice to press clear to remove the alert. Behind it the show from the visible tuner continues to run, live. The TiVo itself is non-responsive to the remote, and will not do anything until you press clear (on the remote). Any shows being recorded or scheduled to record will do so.

It's the best possible way to implement EAS.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

I guess it's showing my age but I remember the same debate regarding the Series 1 Tivos. To standby or not to standby, that is the question?


----------



## Stevesreed (Jun 24, 2002)

I found out the standby IR code works in Live mode even when using HD menus, so I added button presses for Tivo Live+Tivo Standby to my remote's "turn off everything" macro. That way it stays in standby until I specifically pick the Tivo to watch again.

Even if it only saves 2W of electricity, since it's in standby for more than 20+ hours a day, it adds up to more the 15kwh per year wasted for no reason. 

I guess the question is why would you not put it in standby?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Is there an energy savings claim someplace?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I used to always use standby when I had my Series 3 boxes with the OLED screen. But that was only to save the screen.
Since I stopped using those I never use standby. My girlfriend has two of my old S3 boxes and she always uses standby.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> It has a blue banner across the top 10-15% of the screen, with big red letters announcing the reason (test, alert, whatever). On the bottom is a notice to press clear to remove the alert. Behind it the show from the visible tuner continues to run, live. The TiVo itself is non-responsive to the remote, and will not do anything until you press clear (on the remote). Any shows being recorded or scheduled to record will do so.
> 
> It's the best possible way to implement EAS.


There was an EAS alert overnight. Snapped a quick pic of the TiVo. The picture was live in the background, audio and all, with the banner you see overlayed.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

astrohip said:


> There was an EAS alert overnight. Snapped a quick pic of the TiVo. The picture was live in the background, audio and all, with the banner you see overlayed.


And that banner does not get recorded, even if you are recording on all of the available tuners? Or, if it does, it gets recorded even if the TiVo is in standby?


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

This is how mine looks here in Dallas. The Tivo will record about 2 seconds of it and then starts recording again once it goes off, so we know why if we have a gap in the program. It used to just reset all tuners to the same channel and recording would not start again, but I guess they worked on that.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> And that banner does not get recorded, even if you are recording on all of the available tuners? Or, if it does, it gets recorded even if the TiVo is in standby?


Recordings are like normal, and unlike MeinD, there is no banner recorded, and no start/stop gap.

IOW, there is -zero- effect on the TiVo recordings. It's only the live video display that has the banner overlayed, and it disappears with a click of a button.

:up:


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Forgot to add, I have no idea what standby would do to this. I don't ever put my units in standby.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Recordings are like normal, and unlike MeinD, there is no banner recorded, and no start/stop gap.
> 
> IOW, there is -zero- effect on the TiVo recordings. It's only the live video display that has the banner overlayed, and it disappears with a click of a button.
> 
> :up:


What kind of TiVo?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I had an EAS test last week when I was home in the middle of the day. I know my program kept recording without issue but I never went back to the recording to see what it looked like. The banner I had was similar to what astrohip posted.
I wish now I would have checked it but those recordings get deleted every day since I only keep five shows. The show was CNN newsroom which comes on many times during the day.


----------



## Stevesreed (Jun 24, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Is there an energy savings claim someplace?


I have not run mine on a Kill-A-Watt yet, but at least according to item #10 here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7805472#post7805472, it saves 3 watts in standyby.

Since it turns off the live buffer recording, it's probably just do to a little less drive activity. I don't think they actually spin down or anything.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

Stevesreed said:


> I have not run mine on a Kill-A-Watt yet, but at least according to item #10 here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7805472#post7805472, it saves 3 watts in standyby.
> 
> Since it turns off the live buffer recording, it's probably just do to a little less drive activity. I don't think they actually spin down or anything.


Where I live that would save me twenty four cents per unit per month. Can't believe I've been missing out on this!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Stevesreed said:


> I have not run mine on a Kill-A-Watt yet, but at least according to item #10 here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7805472#post7805472, it saves 3 watts in standyby.
> 
> Since it turns off the live buffer recording, it's probably just do to a little less drive activity. I don't think they actually spin down or anything.


It doesn't turn off the live buffer recording, at least not on a non DirecTiVo.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> What kind of TiVo?


I have two S3s and an Elite running. All three react identically.

It must be a function of the local broadcasters, since it seems to be different from area to area.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ltxi said:


> Where I live that would save me twenty four cents per unit per month. Can't believe I've been missing out on this!


You want to send me that 24 cents/month? Guess you don't care about money..

but even more than money, if a million people save a little bit of energy, it can prevent pollution or the need for more power plants, etc..


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I have two S3s and an Elite running. All three react identically.
> 
> It must be a function of the local broadcasters, since it seems to be different from area to area.


They're must be multiple EAS protocols implemented on the TiVo and Comcast has switched to one that is less annoying, at least for test purposes. Doesn't mean they won't use a different one under other circumstances. I think I'll continue to put my TiVos in stby. Doesn't hurt anything and it isn't all that much effort.


----------



## PeteB (Jan 8, 2004)

mattack said:


> AND stops EAS from wrecking your recordings, as mentioned
> AND lets suggestions start recording immediately (I use them only as a free disk space indicator)


I'm not sure about this, but I think it turns off TV ratings too. I watch 1 show on NBC, then put TIVO in Standby so I don't give viewer ratings to all their other crappy shows throughout the night.


----------



## heyted (Mar 4, 2012)

JfNebraska said:


> Do people put their Tivo Premiers into Standby mode when they're done using them?


Yes -- during the day. At night, I kill the power to our TiVos. On our unsubscribed Premiere in our living room, I kill the power using a wireless Ademco Lamp Module connected to a Smart Strip. This allows me to kill the power to the entire entertainment center (and other devices) with the press of a single button on my key chain. The following day, when I arrive home from work, I use the same key chain remote to disarm the security system, unlock the wireless door deadbolt, and power up multiple devices including the Premiere (optionally all with the single press of one of the four buttons on the remote from outside the house). There are multiple reasons to not kill the power to a TiVo, but I do it anyway with an understanding of the limitations and life expectancy effects.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

heyted said:


> Yes -- during the day. At night, I kill the power to our TiVos. On our unsubscribed Premiere in our living room, I kill the power using a wireless Ademco Lamp Module connected to a Smart Strip. This allows me to kill the power to the entire entertainment center (and other devices) with the press of a single button on my key chain. The following day, when I arrive home from work, I use the same key chain remote to disarm the security system, unlock the wireless door deadbolt, and power up multiple devices including the Premiere (optionally all with the single press of one of the four buttons on the remote from outside the house). There are multiple reasons to not kill the power to a TiVo, but I do it anyway with an understanding of the limitations and life expectancy effects.


I have a timer on one of my TiVo and have had it for some years now, never caused any problems, leaving the TiVo off for 11 hours a day will make the drive last longer, some people dispute that but over a five year period the drives runs about 1/2 the time, it will last longer. (If one turned the drive on than off every 5 minutes than the large number of starts and stops over 5 years may degrade the drives life, if, on the other hand, you ran the drive for 5 minutes a year the drive would most likely last as long as a drive would sitting on the shelf unused.)


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

lessd said:


> I have a timer on one of my TiVo and have had it for some years now, never caused any problems, leaving the TiVo off for 11 hours a day will make the drive last longer, some people dispute that but over a five year period the drives runs about 1/2 the time, it will last longer. (If one turned the drive on than off every 5 minutes than the large number of starts and stops over 5 years may degrade the drives life, if, on the other hand, you ran the drive for 5 minutes a year the drive would most likely last as long as a drive would sitting on the shelf unused.)


You might think that (your evidence is anecdotal), but you have to realize that start up stresses the motor. I think that the stress is more detrimental to a hard drive than just letting it run 24/7.
Not only that, you're putting stress on the internal parts. The constant heating and cooling of the internal parts causes stress due to thermal expansion and contraction. It might even affect the lubrication of the motor, which in turn stresses the motor even more, and it all eventually snowballs to failure.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

steve614 said:


> You might think that (your evidence is anecdotal), but you have to realize that start up stresses the motor. I think that the stress is more detrimental to a hard drive than just letting it run 24/7.
> Not only that, you're putting stress on the internal parts. The constant heating and cooling of the internal parts causes stress due to thermal expansion and contraction. It might even affect the lubrication of the motor, which in turn stresses the motor even more, and it all eventually snowballs to failure.


You have a point but nobody knows where the sweet spot is for TiVo or for that mater even a computer. I am sure that turning a TiVo on than off every 5 minutes will shorten the life as compared to running it 24/7, but turning it on for 1 hour once a year will make the system last a lot longer than running it 24/7. (The same would be true of a computer) Running the system once a year would give you no usefulness in the computer or a TiVo, at 24/7 usefulness is the greatest, but if there is a sweet spot in-between it is an unknown. I put my computer to sleep 5 to 10 times a day, and never have any problems with the computer over the six years I normally keep one, yes that is evidence that is anecdotal but I never heard of any better information. I never leave my TV on 24/7 or keep my DVD player running 24/7. In the case of my 6 year old DLP TV the bulb would have burned out long ago running it 24/7 as the life expectancy is only about 3/4 of a year total. Disk drives have bearings and some inside dust collection that held down with the built in filter but running time will shorten the life of any hard drive over not running it. As example the hard drive on my computer, 30 months old, has an on time of 4597 hours and a start/stop count of 4582 (Info from the *HD Tune *program)


----------



## Stevesreed (Jun 24, 2002)

ltxi said:


> Where I live that would save me twenty four cents per unit per month. Can't believe I've been missing out on this!


I pay an average of $.20 per kwh, so I save $.365 an month, assuming 20 hours stand by a day. 

Anyway, I don't do it for the $$. I do it because it adds up. It costs nothing and requires no sacrifice or change in my behavior.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I have two S3s and an Elite running. All three react identically.
> 
> It must be a function of the local broadcasters, since it seems to be different from area to area.


It may also be a case of different EAS protocols for different purposes.

@2AM this morning, there was an EAS test. Not only was it full screen with that annoying alert sound, it was recorded by both live buffers, including the one that was for the tuner set to an OTA channel.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Its all a balance of risk.

Additional stress may lead to a decrease if life of a drive (I won't argue my beliefs here, there are tons of threads on that). So, if you happen to have the drive that fails early due to the additional stress, the replacement will more than make up for a couple of dollars a month of "savings". Not only that, I would say that the 2 watt hours of energy saved is also upside down for the energy used to produce that new hard disk from dirt to installation. (not to mention those who would just buy a new unit, unlike the tinkerers here)

Enough drives failing early due to this stress could quickly make this savings negative overall, while individually there may be "winners".


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> Additional stress may lead to a decrease if life of a drive (I won't argue my beliefs here, there are tons of threads on that).


Standby does not power down the drive. There is zero additional stress.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry, I was talking about those who were putting their tivos on timers.


----------



## Stevesreed (Jun 24, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Sorry, I was talking about those who were putting their tivos on timers.


If you put it on a timer and it's off for 20 hours a day, you should save more like 15.81kwh a month. Still only $3.16 a month though.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

One Premiere in the spare bedroom goes into Standby everyday automatically, after about 12-18 hours of inactivity. The TV is usually off and the HDMI connection is usually set to the Bluray player, so the TiVo HDMI handshake disconnect may have something to do with it.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=490146


----------



## David D (May 29, 2012)

Does anyone know exactly what DOES shut off when in standby? 

The last tech support call I made to TiVo, the tech told me that he thought the tuner shut off and that putting the unit into standby might keep the number of channel corrections down thereby decreasing the chances of my TiVo doing a reboot. He said that the TiVo will sometimes reboot itself if the correction count gets too high.

Yes, my BS detector did register a few ticks on the meter, but I'm not a TiVo engineer, so I can't say for sure.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

David D said:


> Does anyone know exactly what DOES shut off when in standby?
> 
> The last tech support call I made to TiVo, the tech told me that he thought the tuner shut off and that putting the unit into standby might keep the number of channel corrections down thereby decreasing the chances of my TiVo doing a reboot. He said that the TiVo will sometimes reboot itself if the correction count gets too high.
> 
> Yes, my BS detector did register a few ticks on the meter, but I'm not a TiVo engineer, so I can't say for sure.


The tuners do not shut off on a non DirectTV TiVo. Otherwise, you would have empty live buffers when you came out of standby, which is definitely not the case.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> It may also be a case of different EAS protocols for different purposes.
> 
> @2AM this morning, there was an EAS test. Not only was it full screen with that annoying alert sound, it was recorded by both live buffers, including the one that was for the tuner set to an OTA channel.


I have been interrupted many times by the EAS tests when watching live or a recorded program, but I have never had nor has my wife had a recording interrupted by the EAS tests, am I just lucky? have any of you had a recording interrupted by the EAS tests and know that it on the recording itself ?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

lessd said:


> I have been interrupted many times by the EAS tests when watching live or a recorded program, but I have never had nor has my wife had a recording interrupted by the EAS tests, am I just lucky? have any of you had a recording interrupted by the EAS tests and know that it on the recording itself ?


I certainly have.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Now that this thread is active again:

It may be of interest that scandia101 has started two polls on standby, now concurrently.

Here's the links to both:

Original: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=507509

Second: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=507535

Here's the thread they were born from:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=505820


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> I certainly have.


So your saying that a recorded program got EAS interrupted, did it turn into two segments or just a single segment with the EAS tests somewhere in the program? Maybe Comcast in CT EAS does not cause that problem, or as I said, I am just lucky.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> I certainly have.


Same here, multiple times due to the crappy old school black screen with white letters EAS that Comcast uses in the ATL. It gets overlaid on the recording every time. Doesn't happen often enough to use standby though (for me).


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

lessd said:


> So your saying that a recorded program got EAS interrupted, did it turn into two segments or just a single segment with the EAS tests somewhere in the program?


The latter, within the program.



lessd said:


> Maybe Comcast in CT EAS does not cause that problem, or as I said, I am just lucky.


As slowbiscuit initimated, Comcast in the ATL is gawdawful, which is why I don't think this will ever be addressed by them nor are we likely to see VOD on TiVo.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> The latter, within the program.
> 
> As slowbiscuit initimated, Comcast in the ATL is gawdawful, which is why I don't think this will ever be addressed by them nor are we likely to see VOD on TiVo.


Comcast in CT does have VOD, maybe that part of the EAS difference.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

lessd said:


> Comcast in CT does have VOD, maybe that part of the EAS difference.


Um, no. Totally separate issues.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> Um, no. Totally separate issues.


OK, then why are my recordings not interrupted by the EAS signal, watching a recording or live TV is interrupted by the EAS signal on Comcast Hartford CT.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

lessd said:


> OK, then why are my recordings not interrupted by the EAS signal, watching a recording or live TV is interrupted by the EAS signal on Comcast Hartford CT.


Here's a simplistic explanation, with the caveat that I have no idea what I'm talking about... 

When you are watching TV, EAS will *always* interrupt you. That's its purpose. Whether a recording or live doesn't matter--EAS comes to the forefront.

When you are recording TV, there are different ways that EAS can operate, and I understand it's up to the local cable operator as to which method they choose. Some systems will have EAS interrupt the recording, and others will have it ignore it. Remember, the WATCHING of TV is always interrupted, it's the recording we are talking about now.

A poorly implemented EAS interrupts the recording. A properly implemented one has no effect. I'm lucky, here in Houston, Comcast has a smart EAS system, and it has no effect on my recordings. But it always interrupts my watching.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

astrohip said:


> Here's a simplistic explanation, with the caveat that I have no idea what I'm talking about...
> 
> When you are watching TV, EAS will *always* interrupt you. That's its purpose. Whether a recording or live doesn't matter--EAS comes to the forefront.
> 
> ...


That exactly the way it is working for me so you and I would have no reason to use the standby mode to avoid the EAS signal.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

lessd said:


> OK, then why are my recordings not interrupted by the EAS signal, watching a recording or live TV is interrupted by the EAS signal on Comcast Hartford CT.


Cum hoc ergo propter hoc is a logical fallacy.


----------



## billbillw (Aug 15, 2005)

Hmm. I've had Tivo since about 2009 here in ATL. I can't remember ever seeing an EAS ruin one of my recordings. I was OTA for the 1st 3 years (so Comcast wasn't involved), but I've had Comcast for the last year. Still haven't had a recording interrupted though. Perhaps they just do them during times when I'm not recording (ie: during the daytime?). I rarely record outside of primetime unless I'm recording a marathon of a certain show.

Either way, I do not do standby and I won't be bothered.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

lpwcomp said:


> Cum hoc ergo propter hoc is a logical fallacy.


I thought the fallacy was "Post hoc, ergo propter hoc".


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

L David Matheny said:


> I thought the fallacy was "Post hoc, ergo propter hoc".


Both are.


----------

